# Audi Driver TT special article - Your car can feature!



## John-H

Audi Driver magazine are planning to put together a TT special issue along similar lines to the one they ran last year for the June issue coming up.

They'd like to invite a selection of TT owners to write about their own cars to give it a more first-hand and personal approach...

Would any TT owners who might be interested please contact the editor *Neil.Birkitt @ autometrix.co.uk* (without the spaces) directly? Neil will take it from there...

Thanks


----------



## John-H

For reference, you can download a digital version of last year's TT Special issue here:

https://pocketmags.com/viewmagazine.asp ... ueid=96162


----------



## John-H

The issue is out. What do people think?


----------



## Harry ScroTTer

where do i get this from!?


----------



## Harry ScroTTer

ah if i clicked on the link above my last question would have been answered!! Take my money!


----------



## John-H

Ah yes you clicked the link. It's available at high street news agents too. You could ask your news agent to get a regular copy in rather than risk it being sold out or of course order on line to ensure a copy or obtain a back issue.


----------



## warrenstuart

John-H said:


> The issue is out. What do people think?


Just been siTTing out on the patio with a drink and this mag, i'm about 2/3 of the way through now and a greaTT read 

Warren.


----------



## Harry ScroTTer

Can they do this every month?! Love it


----------



## Morbs320i

Popped into WH Smiths today and saw this (one post I haven't read on here!) excellent read, great to see so much dedicated to a great car, can only help with the values!


----------



## GT40Graham

Good feature but disappointingly, no Mk2's.

Regards,

Graham.


----------



## Jakestar

I saw those 2 ABT TT's when last at TTS, Bedford - looked amazing 

Dave did say it was for a photo shoot, disnt realise its be front cover tho!

Next time maybe I'll get my TT a feature!


----------



## MT-V6

Bought this for the first time, was reading through the TTs, flipped the page and there was a (small) photo of my car, parked next to John's at Stanford Hall


----------



## John-H

Hello again


----------



## John-H

The August issue is out and Dani (A3DFU) has a weighty :wink: article featured


----------



## FlyingFin

Sounds rather interesting....


----------



## Lina

John-H said:


> Audi Driver magazine are planning to put together a TT special issue along similar lines to the one they ran last year for the June issue coming up.
> 
> They'd like to invite a selection of TT owners to write about their own cars to give it a more first-hand and personal approach...
> 
> Would any TT owners who might be interested please contact the editor *Neil.Birkitt @ autometrix.co.uk* (without the spaces) directly? Neil will take it from there...
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Typer1066

Who is the owner of the abt one on the cover, are they a member here , still own the vehicle ? Trying very hard to find other owners of them and more information


----------



## Typer1066

Jakestar said:


> I saw those 2 ABT TT's when last at TTS, Bedford - looked amazing
> 
> Dave did say it was for a photo shoot, disnt realise its be front cover tho!
> 
> Next time maybe I'll get my TT a feature!


When are the tt meets organised ? When's the next ? Is there a group on faceache that I can track future meets and so on , thanks Dan


----------



## John-H

Have a look in the events section


----------

